# Need your help.



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

I have acquired some new rail road spikes. They are heavy iron about 6" long.
Any ideas what to do with them?:smack


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a utility room in our barn. The previous owners drove them into the walls every 2-3 feet all around the room. Handy as all get out when you need to hang up shovels or wires.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Great idea! That is if I let DH into them. I kind of thought of painting them gold. But, don't know why I came up with that idea.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Saw a cool dec. windmill made out of them...do you weld?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great idea K1S! I don't get new ones, but when we walk in the summer, the kids pick up dozens of them when we walk along the tracks, and they always end up leaving them on my deck when they go home.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got a big tub of those in the barn. must have had them for 35 years or so. never did know what to do with them.i never did know where they came from. they were just there one day. didn't like to put them in the landfill. i dont think it would be allowed now anyway. ~Georgia.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

They'd sell for at least $5 a piece at a flea market. I'm sure of it!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

What about for perch's on outdoor bird feeders or houses?

Or use part of an old wood door to make the front that would hang next to the wall & another peice on top for the shelf, then put the spikes into the wood that is next to the wall for coats, etc. to hang on. Would be nice by a back entry way, mud room, etc.


----------

